# CFB Wainwright mailing address



## Im Carl G carry me (11 Dec 2009)

I'm trying to do a little personal admin while I'm on leave in Ontario and am trying to figure out my mailing address at CFB Wainwright. I couldn't find one on the DND website - the nearest I got was a Canex shipping guide PDF, so can anyone confirm or deny that this is correct?


A12 345 678
PTE BLOGGINS C.D.
LFWATC TSC [do I need my unit and if so is this correct format for LFWA training center training support coy aka PAT?]
CF DET CAMP WAINWRIGHT
BLDG 626
DENWOOD AB T0B 1B0

Thanks for any help, I'm on leave for like a month and would like to get some of this PA stuff done...and didn't have the presence of mind to find out my mailing address on base before I left =\


----------



## dangerboy (11 Dec 2009)

Here is what you should use:
A12 345 678
PTE BLOGGINS C.D.
LFWATC TSC, 1 Pl
CFB WAINWRIGHT
DENWOOD AB, T0B 1B0

And for your info when you start your DP 1 in Jan, your course serial number will go in place of TSC.  The base is real good at deciphering some real screwed up variations of the mailing address, so it will be sitting there when you get off of leave.


----------



## Im Carl G carry me (11 Dec 2009)

Thanks.


----------

